# D Day One Year Ago +1 - Thanks to You Guys!!



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Well, I'm now one year past D Day plus one day. Glad that antiversary is behind me. I just wanted to stop and say thank you to everyone on this board. The people here have really helped me to straighten things out in my head and to get back on an even keel. When I first showed up here I was something of an emotional train wreck and with your help I am now much much better. From the people who have hit me with 2 X 4's to the people who offered words of encouragement or understanding - it all helped, every bit of it. I'm not sure I've ever encountered a group where so many people just genuinely want to help others - and all complete strangers at that!! Amazing!! 

My wife and I are working at what looks like will be a very successful reconciliation. She has been my rock through this. I find it amazing that despite the hurt I inflicted upon her she was still strong enough to be there for me as I came apart and put myself back together emotionally. Not that I didn't do the same for her, but I owed it to her. She did it for me out of nothing but love and for that I will be forever in her debt. We are today closer than we ever have been, communicating more, and really enjoying the new deeper connection between us. We still deal with it all and will for some time I'm sure - it is still a work in process. I actually think our marriage - any marriage - should always be a work in process. Kind of like gardening, if we don't tend it, show it love, and put effort into it will struggle and never be as productive as it could be and might even die. 

Thank you again to people who make this board possible, the moderators, and the members here. This is a tremendous resource and an awesome group of people!!!:yay:


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

congrats Sig! looking forward to the day I can say I am back on an even keel! By posting this message you give others something to hang on to...to know that we will heal eventually. Keep working on your marriage, god bless you.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Great to hear Sig, keep moving forward. We all love hearing the success stories. I'm 4+ years post D-day. This year I had actually forgotten the date until Outlook sent me a reminder.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am glad to hear you guys are working at restoring your relationship. It's nice to hear a good story here


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations! It is good to hear a success story of recovery and hope. There is nothing like coming out on the other side to make you feel grateful and at peace.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!!! So good to hear!


----------



## seductive (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations..:smthumbup:
And I also agree with you...I would not beleive it if I do not get this kind of honest advices here...


----------

